# Romeo - 2009 Grulla/Grullo Paint Stud Colt



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

He is so gorgeous! I love him. I want him. o.0

What a handsome little man.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I love his little face! So cute!
(& he's grullo - grulla generally refers to mares )


----------



## Royal Affair (Jun 2, 2009)

Such a handsome face!


----------



## ModernDayCowgirl (Jun 12, 2009)

If my horse disappears I know who took it  Lol just kidding.

He is a doll, I'll have to get better pictures of him tomorrow after the horse show. He is the sweetest horse I've met, we were standing out in the pasture with other running foals that were kicking and carrying on right next to him. He stood there on a lead without so much as batting an eyelash. Not to mention he lets you play with his ears, mouth, nose, and feet without a problem and I touched him all over without him so much as flinching.... He is amazing.



Quixotic said:


> I love his little face! So cute!
> (& he's grullo - grulla generally refers to mares )



Lol I know, but I've had people jump down my throat before. Normally I just say Grullo but want to save myself the headache of someone trying to "correct" me when I don't put the latter of the two. All in all it means the same thing just a different last letter to separate the sex. Lol.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Aww, he's so adorable! I want him!


----------



## xoTrishaxo (Jun 12, 2009)

He's very handsome! Dontcha just love foals?! lol
He sounds awesome; I'm jealous! I can't tell you how many foals I've met that get fidgety when I touch them, but he sounds like a real winner!


----------



## ModernDayCowgirl (Jun 12, 2009)

xoTrishaxo said:


> He's very handsome! Dontcha just love foals?! lol
> He sounds awesome; I'm jealous! I can't tell you how many foals I've met that get fidgety when I touch them, but he sounds like a real winner!


That's the way the last weanling I purchased was, he hated being touched. Got him passed it though - he grew up into a very nice gelding. He just recently got sold to a new family that are going to use him for a cutting horse, it was the first "project" horse I ever bought. Now I'm looking for one of my own to keep, I do enough training outside my home for other people now.


----------



## emaryon (Apr 6, 2009)

He is a very pretty boy...gotta love the chrome with that color.


----------



## ModernDayCowgirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Mhm...


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## ModernDayCowgirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I want him!!! He's absolutely gorgeous!! I LOVE paints and I love Grullas, He's perfect!! I love his build too just sturdy big boy!!! You must be so proud!! What a lovely colt.


----------



## ModernDayCowgirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh I am, he is a doll I adore him and his personality  I'm glad I found him.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Love him!


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

What a stunner!

I hope you'll post pictures when he is older as well!


----------

